# Squatting the Grey City



## Matt Derrick (Jul 23, 2018)

@Matt Derrick submitted a new upload to the library:

Squatting the Grey City - Squatting the Grey City is a book about the squatters movement in Rotterdam in the Netherlands.



> Squatting the Grey City is a book about the squatters movement in Rotterdam in the Netherlands from the 1970s to the present day. Rotterdam has a rich and diverse history of squatting. As well as countless houses, many venues and other projects came from the movement. If you know where to look, the city is full of stories. This book will give you one version of this colourful past, from one squat researcher’s perspective. Read about everything from the Aktiekomittee Progastarbeiders to...



Read more about this upload...


----------

